# Anubias nana and co2



## Mike1239 (May 20, 2012)

I looking to get some co2 but i only have alot of anubias nana on driftwood in my main tank and would like to know if it will grow faster with co2 or not.


----------



## mrduna01 (Nov 27, 2011)

Mike1239 said:


> I looking to get some co2 but i only have alot of anubias nana on driftwood in my main tank and would like to know if it will grow faster with co2 or not.


It will grow faster and fend off some algea I would say that like to grow on slow growing plants but depending on your lighting it may be a waste. Tell us more about your set up and dosing regimen and you may get some more/better help. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike1239 (May 20, 2012)

I have a aqua ray 500 grow beam led with two t2 yes t2 18" bulbs 6500k I dose flurish and flurish excel once a week the tank is 29g. Stocked with 6 neons and 1 flame tetra (the gold fish I had ate 4 neons and 9 flame tetras i did have so it's in fish jail right now) 2 emerald Corys and a sae the other two jumped out.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

It's only really worth it if you're going to have high maintenance plants. You might see marginal improvements in growth, but please don't get CO2 just for anubias.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 20, 2012)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> It's only really worth it if you're going to have high maintenance plants. You might see marginal improvements in growth, but please don't get CO2 just for anubias.


That's what I was thinking. I have 3 2g shrimp tanks 1 with DHG with ingawmi style petrafide wood 1 with sag and cryp parva and 1 stem plants that were sent with some Riccia I got on here. I think the DHG and parva would benefit from co2 but I need to read up on splitting the feed for 2 of the small tanks.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Mike1239 said:


> That's what I was thinking. I have 3 2g shrimp tanks 1 with DHG with ingawmi style petrafide wood 1 with sag and cryp parva and 1 stem plants that were sent with some Riccia I got on here. I think the DHG and parva would benefit from co2 but I need to read up on splitting the feed for 2 of the small tanks.


Buy a manifold splitter, you can get it for $20.


----------



## In.a.Box (Dec 8, 2011)

Nana are slow growing plant even with co2 it still grow slow.


----------

